# fstab - czy jest potrzebny

## dudycz.damian

Zauwazylem ostatnio, ze gentoo montuje mi glowny system plikow w troche niespodziewany przeze mnie sposob.

 *Quote:*   

> rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)
> 
> /dev/root on / type ext2 (rw,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)
> 
> devtmpfs on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,relatime,size=1954896k,nr_inodes=488724,mode=755)
> ...

 

Czyli zamiast /dev/sda6, ktory mam wpisany w fstab jako

/dev/sda6   /   ext4    noatime    0 1

mam zamontowane /dev/root. Po usunieciu wpisu z fstab system dalej sie uruchamia z prawie identycznym rezultatem. Moze mi ktos wytlumaczyc o co z tym chodzi? Czy wpis w fstab jest mi juz niepotrzebny? I czemu system plikow jest montowany jako ext2, a nie ext4? I jeszcze zauwazylem, ze root i real_root w grub.conf tez nie sa potrzebne. Mam racje? Podejzewam, ze wszystko to za sprawa devtmpfs, moze ktos to mi troche rozjasnic?  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

root jest potrzebne, chyba, ze masz initramfs, wtedy mozna go olac (tutaj warto zaznaczyc, ze initramfs musi sam nam zamontowac rootfs), real_root jest to przelacznik uzywany przez genkernlowy initramfs.

/dev/root to symlink do wlasciwego rootfs (ls -l /dev/root).

ext4 montowany jako ext2 juz gdzies widzialem, nie jest to dobry objaw. Pewnie jakis zonk z 'CONFIG_EXT4_USE_FOR_EXT23' w kernelu. Mozesz wytestowac wylaczajac ta opcje.

A co do samego devtmpfs, to udev uzywa go, jednak nie do konca tak jak powinien,  Bug #365227.

I tak, fstab *jest* potrzebny.

----------

## dudycz.damian

Wyłączenie "CONFIG_EXT4_USE_FOR_EXT23" pomogło, dzięki. Ale jeśli chodzi o resztę, to trochę dziwne to jest. Nie używam initramfs.

Co zauważyłem: Kiedy uruchamiam system bez wpisu w fstab, system włącza się normalnie. Myślałem, że bierze to z grub.conf z root (hd0,5), albo root=/dev/sda6

Ale teraz co dziwnego się dzieje. Po wyłączeniu wpisu w fstab, i uruchomieniu systemu bezpośrednio z /boot system włącza się i działa normalnie. To jest dla mnie bardzo dziwne. System uruchomiony z takiego gruba:

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,4)

kernel /linux-2.6-gentoo

Na /dev/sda5 mam gruba i kernela, nic więcej. Jak to możliwe, że system uruchamia się normalnie, tak jakbym włączył go z /dev/sda6? Bez żadnego root=/dev/sda6, bez root (hd0,5)? /dev/root jest tu nadal linkiem do /dev/sda6

Co do fstab jeszcze jedno pytanie - czyli mogę zamiast /dev/sda6 wpisać po prostu /dev/root? Niby mi to działa, ale jak narazie wszystko tu działa i mnie to trochę dziwi. Może kernel w jakiś sposób sam wykrywa co gdzie jest?

----------

## wertjacek

a nie dzieje sie to przypadkiem za pomocą pliku /etc/mtab?

----------

